# Looking For Replacement Magnet For Uber Beacon



## wpannone (May 26, 2017)

Hey all,

I am looking for a replacement magnet for my Uber Beacon; the one that adheres to the windshield. Does anyone know where I can find a similar magnet, or even have one to spare? The Greenlight Hub was no help, and eBay didn't have close enough dimensions. The measurements are approximately 30mm x 30mm.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

wpannone said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am looking for a replacement magnet for my Uber Beacon; the one that adheres to the windshield. Does anyone know where I can find a similar magnet, or even have one to spare? The Greenlight Hub was no help, and eBay didn't have close enough dimensions. The measurements are approximately 30mm x 30mm.
> 
> ...


Do you have them in CT now? I thought it was just Denver, Miami, and Nashville...


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

how'd you lose your magnet?


----------



## Kanekutter05 (Jul 21, 2017)

I'm looking for a replacement magnet as well. Mine got lost because my car was totaled. I was able to grab the beacon (which somehow is in perfect condition) but the magnet disappeared when the windshield shattered.


----------



## wpannone (May 26, 2017)

I received a Beacon from a friend who moved from Miami. However, he didn't have the magnet for it. I ended up measuring and finding a 30mm 30mm magnet online and then using 3M mounting tape on one side. I haven't received the magnet yet, but I'll post my results here. 

In the meantime, if someone know where I can find another identical magnet or has one please let me know.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Look on eBay or Amazon for magnets? You can maybe get some small rare earth magnets, put some double sided adhesive on one side to stick to the windshield. Just be careful when putting the beacon on the window as they have a strong pull.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Magnet tape should work. Cut it to size and stick on.


----------



## wpannone (May 26, 2017)

Yes, I ordered a magnet online. I'll post an update when the magnet arrives Monday.


----------



## Jimmy Desir (Jul 17, 2015)

wpannone said:


> Yes, I ordered a magnet online. I'll post an update when the magnet arrives Monday.


Is the magnet you ordered the correct fit?


----------



## Jimmy Desir (Jul 17, 2015)

wpannone said:


> I received a Beacon from a friend who moved from Miami. However, he didn't have the magnet for it. I ended up measuring and finding a 30mm 30mm magnet online and then using 3M mounting tape on one side. I haven't received the magnet yet, but I'll post my results here.
> 
> In the meantime, if someone know where I can find another identical magnet or has one please let me know.


where did you buy online?


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

wpannone said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am looking for a replacement magnet for my Uber Beacon; the one that adheres to the windshield. Does anyone know where I can find a similar magnet, or even have one to spare? The Greenlight Hub was no help, and eBay didn't have close enough dimensions. The measurements are approximately 30mm x 30mm.
> 
> ...


So sad.....


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Kanekutter05 said:


> I'm looking for a replacement magnet as well. Mine got lost because my car was totaled. I was able to grab the beacon (which somehow is in perfect condition) but the magnet disappeared when the windshield shattered.


Downside of ride-share.


----------

